# sweating ac lines



## beenthere

Moved to Automotive repairs forum.


----------



## gregzoll

You overcharged the system. So basically you have added 36oz of Refrigerant, but with no way of knowing actually how much was really needed, or why it was low to begin with.

Have fun replacing that compressor, due to placing too much refrigerant in there, without knowing what you were doing.


----------



## ken5411

there is nothing that can save compressor. i think its the accumulator that is sweating. and the sweat is ice cold just like freon. do you think it another leak since it cold.


----------



## gregzoll

If it is cold, it would not be a leak. Again, you overcharged the system. Without hooking up gauges to determine how much refrigerant was in there to begin with, then adding 36oz of it, you have pretty much caused damage on the system at this point if you continue to run it this way.

You need to take it to a shop that has a pump down system, that can purge all refrigerant in the system, then charge it with the correct amount. There should be a sticker under the hood that tells you the type and amount that the system holds for refrigerant, but without the proper tools, you made an error doing what you did.


----------



## ken5411

ok thanks


----------



## Bigplanz

The compressor is protected by a high and low pressure switch. If the pressure is too high or low the switch opens and the compressor won't come on.

You did overcharge it. Easy for any shop with the right equipment to fix.


----------



## ken5411

yea i took it to the shop this morn and the mechanic said the places that it was sweating was normal. but thanks for the inputs


----------



## ukrkoz

Sweating? As in - condensate on cold lines? And you told him to be ready for busted compressor? That's some comradery...
Ken, unless you are SUPER conscientious about this, simply press high line valve nipple to bleed some pressure out. Unless you want to buy set of gauges and release pressure to exact amount.
Btw, if you ONLY added freon, you WILL kill your compressor, well, not kill it, but seize it. You have to add freon+oil mix. Freon only WILL seize compressor.


----------



## noquacks

Right- sweating in return low pressure line is not that unusual- the evap is not 100% efficient in extracting all the energy from expanding gases. So, some "coldness" "escapes- no big deal. matter of fact, its one way professional ac people guage , by feel, if the system is in fact cold (return line), and working. 

The overcharge thing- of course- not good. But, not so, IMO, that it is necessarily a death sentence for the comp if one adds only regriferant when low, and not oil. You can have a gas leak, and no oil leak. Too much oil is not good either. Guessing for the correct amount of oil is one of the most difficult things to do in auto ac........

Ive added just gas (no oil) many many times in diferent cars, and never once had a comp die cuz of that.


----------



## polarzak

noquacks said:


> The overcharge thing- of course- not good. But, not so, IMO, that it is necessarily a death sentence for the comp if one adds only regriferant when low, and not oil. You can have a gas leak, and no oil leak. Too much oil is not good either. Guessing for the correct amount of oil is one of the most difficult things to do in auto ac........
> 
> Ive added just gas (no oil) many many times in diferent cars, and never once had a comp die cuz of that.


I agree. Done it many times. When there is a leak, it is the gas leaking, and not necessarily the oil. Sure some might be vaporized along with gas, but so minute, that one would have to leak and refill many, many times to require the addition of oil. Too much oil is worse than too much 134 or whatever is being used.


----------



## HVAC1000

After replacing evap did u pull a vacuum on the system?


----------

